# Re tension Seitz roller blind woe



## coppo

Any body tried this, what a crap job it is.

You could do with 2 people.

Take it apart and you have to turn the metal rod whilst holding the blind, holding with some pliers. It keeps spinning back.

Finally managed it after about 50 attempts and now put back together.

Fingers aching, back of hand sore, left arm bicep bulging, tell you what, you don't need a gym, just re tension a blind :lol: 

The reason for posting, any tips to make it easier.

Paul.


----------



## bigtree

We had to re-tension a blind this year as well,don't know what model you have but ours has a plastic end cap that the rod gets held with.If you push this in a bit it frees it from the locking position and you can then increase the blind tension before letting it back out to the locked position,hopefully my explanation makes sense .We have the S5 blinds.


----------



## coppo

Ours also has the plastic end cap, but I don't know what you mean. The end cap has to be pushed in in order for it to be tensioned.

Paul.


----------



## HarryTheHymer

The plastic end cap on ours was held in position by a couple of small screws which held it onto the frame.

Just unscrew the plastic end cap from the frame and use it to wind up the blind to the correct tension. Then pop the end cap back into it's recess and secure it in position with the 2 screws. Simple. 

The online instructions tell how many turns to give the screen depending on the length of the screen. Sorry, can't remember the web site but may have found the installation instructions on one of the caravan sellers website who sell Seitz screens.


----------



## coppo

HarryTheHymer said:


> The plastic end cap on ours was held in position by a couple of small screws which held it onto the frame.
> 
> Just unscrew the plastic end cap from the frame and use it to wind up the blind to the correct tension. Then pop the end cap back into it's recess and secure it in position with the 2 screws. Simple.
> 
> The online instructions tell how many turns to give the screen depending on the length of the screen. Sorry, can't remember the web site but may have found the installation instructions on one of the caravan sellers website who sell Seitz screens.


Yes if that works its much easier than what I did, great tip. One for the notebook.

Paul.


----------



## bigtree

Sorry Paul I should have said to use quite a broad blade screwdriver when tensioning the blind,we removed and dismantled the blind to start with as the Seitz instructions are very poor.

T.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a really easy job but you do need a pair of these then you can actually go off and make a brew and it'll be where you left it, I've had to do mine a couple of times as they were used when we got them, and left closed too long.

The tiny screws are awful, I put a match sized bit of Oak in the hole, no problems after that.


----------



## coppo

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's a really easy job but you do need a pair of these then you can actually go off and make a brew and it'll be where you left it, I've had to do mine a couple of times as they were used when we got them, and left closed too long.
> 
> The tiny screws are awful, I put a match sized bit of Oak in the hole, no problems after that.


That's definitely what I need, what a struggle it was, cheers Kev. I will be getting a pair shortly as 2 of the others need doing.

Paul.


----------



## Littlebt

*Roller Blind*

My experience is that the blind need to be 1) open (rolled up). 2) pull the blind down to close. 3) open it by hand (roll it up 4). repeat untill the correct tension is achieved.

You are tensioning it as you open it (pulling it down).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Found this unhelpful tidbit on leisureshopdirects site

[hr:83530fa5f7]

How to fit replacement spring for Seitz blind? Our Seitz blinds (on 20 yr old Clubman motorhome) won't retract - fly screen element rises up OK, but foil screen won't drop. I cannot see any spring tensioning screw, which you recommend to other enquiries. You have given ref. for replacement spring to another enquiry, BUT its exploded diagram relates to Heiki frame, which doesn't help me. The Seitz blind diagram is a sizing aid only, it also doesn't help me with fitting either. We are concerned about undoing screws and not being able to get it all back together. So - do you have an exploded diagram for Seitz blinds? Or other advice. Thanks.
Posted by: Fiona Lee
18 Feb 2013
On the seitz blind you will need to remove the whole blind from the wall and remove the blind and roller from the housing. If you turn the shaft clockwise then the spring should tighten. if the spring does not tighten then it it likely that you will need to replace the spring, our ref. 135876.

When you have tightened the spring you need to fit the tensioning bush, our ref. 124190, and replace it in the housing without losing the tension (this is fun). In future you should be able to tighten the spring, if necessary, by using a flat blade screwdriver inserted into the tension bush without removing the blind from the housing.
Technical TomAnswered officially by Technical Tom.
8 people like this article.
red information If you think this question is useful & informative then please "like" it. The more liked questions are displayed more prominently.
Spring Motor for Seitz Blinds
Enlarge Image
Spring Motor for Seitz Blinds

Spring Motor for Seitz Blinds
Price: Price: £11.69 (inc VAT)(RRP £13.13) Product Ref: 235876 Star Product Rating (1 review)
Leisureshopdirect Delivery LorryPlease hover here for dispatch and stock information.
Leisureshopdirect Price Match Price Match - Found a better price elsewhere - click here

I have four on Ebay right now.


----------



## coppo

The tensioning bush should be fitted as standard from new surely.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes you will have one already, you'll have the spring motor as well, it was full cut an paste with no edit, not that it was any good, just all I could find at the time.

I have seen a better description, but basically just turn it about 12 times from slack and try it.

Don't you just love those staples, don't touch them.


----------



## coppo

The staples do look a bit cheap don't they.

We have a new Screwfix just opened not too far away, I wonder if they have the long nosed pliers in.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not on their website, get these off Ebay it'll be quicker in the long run.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I knew I had it somewhere Coppo


----------



## adonisito

Yes, it's a total pain . I fiddled around for 2 hours with 2 pairs of long nose pliers before getting it more or less right. Some good advice here though.


----------



## coppo

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I knew I had it somewhere Coppo


I,ve saved that Kev, many thanks.

It was the large roof blind which I have just done, no danger of the window falling out, now for the side ones, masking tape from the outside should stop it falling out surely?

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If it was fitted properly it should stay put, but perhaps a few lengths of Duct tape would help, it's the re-fitting which you need to be careful with as you'll be effectively pushing the outer frame with the screws, get someone to hold it firmly while you put in a couple of the top screws.

If you happen to break a spring motor, I have eight sat doing nothing.


----------



## coppo

I may hold you to that Kev.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151497590264?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1557.l2649


----------



## Thedon

*Seitz S4 repair parts list*

Can those who have expertise in replacing the seitz s4 roller blind, net and spring please let me know what parts I need to return my roller blinds back to good working order.

A parts list and where to get them from would be appreciated.

Anything else I should replace whilst dismantled.

The two units I have are AGS514 500x600
Seitz SRE D2307

Would welcome any input


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening Thedon,

I am not able to provide on advice on re tensioning your blind however spare parts can be purchased from the UK importer of Seitz spares; www.leisurespares.co.uk

The links below will help, however the repair guide provide no advice on retensioning only removal.

Spare parts guide
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/s4_v2.pdf

Repair guide
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s4-top_hung_window.pdf

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Seitz S4 repair parts list*



Thedon said:


> Can those who have expertise in replacing the seitz s4 roller blind, net and spring please let me know what parts I need to return my roller blinds back to good working order.
> 
> A parts list and where to get them from would be appreciated.
> 
> Anything else I should replace whilst dismantled.
> 
> The two units I have are AGS514 500x600
> Seitz SRE D2307
> 
> Would welcome any input


Which parts are damaged or missing?

Picture would help here.


----------



## Thedon

Thanks for the reply Kev-n-Liz.

Will attempt to get some pictures but basically the parts required are;

1. replacement net - damaged and torn
2 replacement silver blind - damaged and torn
3 cannot open or close either section (net & blind) as the tension has gone in both

Have not dismantled yet so cannot show pictures of inside mechanism.


----------



## coppo

You need to dismantle it first to see where you are at.

You obviously need to buy a net and blind, possibly a spring. Take it apart and you see how basic it is to do, especially if you have the correct tools, as recommended by Kev in this thread.
Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

sounds like you need a new blind and net then if torn, unless it's right next to the end, in which case it might be possible to save them as they have a few inches of slack material in both, you say the tension has gone, so are the blinds torn all the way across so that the tension could have unwound?

fitting the blinds is fairly straight forward, I'll take some pics later to show how they go together, but basically the blinds have a small loop at each end, like grannies net curtains where you put the spring wire through with hooks on the end to hold them up, except with Seitz you push a tiny tube through which in turn holds the blinds into a groove on the metal roller at the blind end, and into the bit which travels up and down, it's just a matter of twisting the motor then to get the right tension.


----------



## Thedon

Thanks again Kev-n-liz for the information.

No they are not torn fully across and I would prefer to replace if possible.

I therefore think that the tension has gone in both. This is much more prominent in the cold weather as in the summer we could joggle then eventually open/closed. 
I guess in the summer the plastic expands a little allowing freer movement and less work needed by the spring.

Anything else that would cause this? if not the spring motor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you leave the blinds in the open position the spring motor can lose its tension, but can be wound up again by partially dismantling and with the needle nose mole grips adding a few more turns or let it unwind totally and then turn it 12-13 times, the odd thing is a lot of people leave the blinds closed to stop prying eyes as do we, but we let them down as a often as possible, I keep meaning to knock up some curtains so the blinds can rest in the open position.


----------

